# Happy Birthday forty_caliber



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

Have a great day.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday, .40.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 31, 2013)

Have a great day!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!   Hope you are doing something special to celebrate!!!!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Oct 31, 2013)

Hope your day is a special one .40


----------



## Hoot (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2013)

Dang, I get older and start forgetting to celebrate others birthdays!

Happy Birthday .40!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday .40.   Hope it's a grand day.


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday, .40!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 31, 2013)

Have a ghoulish day! :-D


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday .40!  Hope you had a fun and special day.


----------



## forty_caliber (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks all for the happy birthday wishes.  I had a great day.  I took a vacation day and went out with the family for dinner at a great little Italian restaurant called Pallotas. 

Mrs 40 C bought a pocket knife made right here in Texas and had the handle engraved with terms of endearment.  

.40


----------

